# Inexpensive clamps



## CPNMike (Jan 8, 2010)

I can't take credit for the idea but check out these very inexpensive clamps.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

ive seen these before on youtube. I haven't tried them but if I ever have a need, I sure will.


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Thats pretty cool thanks for sharing


----------

